# Empire Earth monitor issues. Please help?



## dalgaz (Jun 27, 2003)

I just got Empire Earth and installed it but then the automatic graphics settings set the screen resolution to something like 1600x1200 or higher which my monitor doesn't support. Because of that, all it appear was a black screen, making me unable to reset the resolution...  

Can someone tell me how to set the resolution settings outside the game or send me a user file with resolutions setting of 800x600? Thanks in advance


----------



## dalgaz (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Tappy (Jun 25, 2003)

Go into windows explorer, and go to the Empire Earth directory. I'm not sure about this but most games of the nature have a "configuration" suite, which is an external application that can be used to set such options as resolution etc...

Check the empire earth directory for any kind of setup.exe or config.exe. Hope this helps.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

When you install it, does it ask you what resolution to put it as? If so, you could try reinstalling it, and when it gets to that step, pick a lower resolution.


----------



## Basketball43 (Jul 15, 2003)

I dowloaded the demo and everytime it got to the main menu of empire earth my computer would go to sleep or just turn black. Can You tell me what the problem is. Because i ordered the real game and i want it to work not go black at the main you. Please help me!!


----------

